# Nervous 'returner'!



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There will be a strong urge to give up in the first couple of hours. Push past that. You do get your mojo back, but only by working your way back through the various stages of learning (in compressed format, of course).

The last couple of years have been 'uneven' for me in terms of getting to the mountain regularly. As a result, I find it takes several sessions to get back to where I was at the end of the previous season. That would be worse if the gap was multiple seasons. The primary lesson, though, is that one four-hour session will get you back quicker than two two-hour sessions, or worse yet, four one-hour sessions. Just don't stay to the point where you get tired and injure yourself.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks so much for that. I don’t doubt it for a moment. So I’ll stay tenacious and power through! No doubt I’ll tell my husband I hate him numerous times ? 

Good to know that I will find my snow feet again though!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

The 3 hours of practice is in a dome presumably? That'll be fine, but I have to say conditions in France are tricky at the moment with the lack of snow & warm temps. I've had one trip so far this season & it was really icy, & a mate's currently out in France (3V I think) & not having a great time for the same reason. Hopefully it's better where you're going or there's more snow before then, but if not, be prepared for potentially a tough few days. South-facing slopes in a high resort would be my choice I think!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You will be fine very quickly IF its not icy and horrible. Do wear a helmet and wrist guards though. Bit like riding a bike really after a couple of runs.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks guys! Feel better already! Yes, it’s a snow dome.
We’re off to Avoriaz. Our friends live there and the snows great  x


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Problem is - you end up letting anxiety take over and before you know it, you convince yourself you're incapable! I'm already thinking ;shite - I need a lesson!

Argh!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Just see how you feel after a bit of time at the dome. No point trying to second-guess it & stressing about it until then. Which dome are you going to?


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Absolutely. Overthinking! Birmingham, Tamworth. Its not far from us


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I was going to say if it's Tamworth you'll get the practice on ice anyway (if you go late afternoon/evening)! I'm in Wiltshire so all the domes are at least 2 hours away (until they build the one in Swindon - if they ever do).


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh, thats crap! We're going for three hours one morning during the week to avoid busy! I've heard Milton Keynes is amazing. Tamworth is so overcrowded!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Milton Keynes is much better in that it's twice as wide & they hold the lessons on a different slope rather than clutter up the sides of the main slope like at Tamworth. The downside of Milton Keynes is you get bare patches of wood appearing later in the day (they don't re-groom it at lunchtime like Tamworth), & it's only got Pomas. I wish they'd build one here like the one at Landgraaf.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What board do you have? Do you rent? There's a big difference between different profiles in their "step on it and feel good" capacity.

For someone who doesn't ride much, or had a long hiatus like you, I'd recommend to get a CRC profile board. They are pretty much catch free. You will have enough to do with finding balance and reactivating muscle memory... there's no need to add the potential fear of catching edges.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

neni said:


> What board do you have? Do you rent? There's a big difference between different profiles in their "step on it and feel good" capacity.
> 
> For someone who doesn't ride much, or had a long hiatus like you, I'd recommend to get a CRC profile board. They are pretty much catch free. You will have enough to do with finding balance and reactivating muscle memory... there's no need to add the potential fear of catching edges.


I have a Lib Tech board - she's great! Don't plan on getting another one at this stage but thanks for the advice.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> Milton Keynes is much better in that it's twice as wide & they hold the lessons on a different slope rather than clutter up the sides of the main slope like at Tamworth. The downside of Milton Keynes is you get bare patches of wood appearing later in the day (they don't re-groom it at lunchtime like Tamworth), & it's only got Pomas. I wish they'd build one here like the one at Landgraaf.


Tamworth is really bad for that. Back when I had lessons, I ended up getting a refund from one lesson as ther was no room to practice. It was rammed!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lib tech will be CRC as neni recommended. I normally have a couple of hours at Hemel before a trip but didn't have time this year. I was fine by the first afternoon, I'm sure you will be too.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> Lib tech will be CRC as neni recommended. I normally have a couple of hours at Hemel before a trip but didn't have time this year. I was fine by the first afternoon, I'm sure you will be too.


I love you, Snow Hound


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

I took couple of years off. I was nervous, but it was pretty much like riding a bike. All the moves there, just not as strong and definitely needed to really focus. 
In addition to a helmet and wrist guards it doesnt hurt to also get a tail bone protection. Falls happen to the best. Be confident and dont psyche yourself out.
Good luck! Hope you will report back how it went!


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

So I went for three hours yesterday and I was actually like the last day of my last holiday! I felt nervous at first but confident by the end!
Going through that fear is so worth the feeling at the end. Now I can’t wait for my holiday  
Thanks for your support ??


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Jennifer Crew said:


> I took couple of years off. I was nervous, but it was pretty much like riding a bike. All the moves there, just not as strong and definitely needed to really focus.
> In addition to a helmet and wrist guards it doesnt hurt to also get a tail bone protection. Falls happen to the best. Be confident and dont psyche yourself out.
> Good luck! Hope you will report back how it went!


Thank you darling! Yep - have the old bum protector ? xx


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jennifer Crew said:


> I took couple of years off. I was nervous, but it was pretty much like riding a bike. All the moves there, just not as strong and definitely needed to really focus.
> In addition to a helmet and wrist guards it doesnt hurt to also get a tail bone protection. Falls happen to the best. Be confident and dont psyche yourself out.
> Good luck! Hope you will report back how it went!


I'm surprized that back protectors are not mentioned more often. I don't wear wrist guards or tail bone protection as I don't fall often, but next to helmet, I always wear a back protector if I don't wear a backpack.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

neni said:


> I'm surprized that back protectors are not mentioned more often. I don't wear wrist guards or tail bone protection as I don't fall often, but next to helmet, I always wear a back protector if I don't wear a backpack.


That's interesting. Why a back protector? I've got those on my mountain mike armor, but I've never even considered it for snowboarding. I've considered wearing the armor in the trees but I was going to take the back armor off entirely for range of motion.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WigMar said:


> That's interesting. Why a back protector? I've got those on my mountain mike armor, but I've never even considered it for snowboarding. I've considered wearing the armor in the trees but I was going to take the back armor off entirely for range of motion.


Because the biggest danger riding in a resort are the other ppl... So many ppl - especially skiers - ride at too high speed for their skill level.

I once was hit by an out-of-control skier with one of his ski edges into the back; was lucky that only a spinous process was chipped off. Ever since I wear a back protector. The Dainese one I have is so light and comfy, I don't mind to wear it at all. On contrary... I feel naked without . There's no restriction of motion at all.

Actually, over here, it's pretty common that one wears them. To me it was interesting that they are not as frequently used in the US. Maybe your groomers aren't that crowded or ppl ride slower? Anyway... it's like with helmets. It protects a delicate part of the body and there's no disadvantage using them. So why not.

It's a risk-benefit assessment... like I don't wear wrist guards because they are uncomfortable and make my ever cold hand even colder; the "costs" wearing them is "higher" than the potential benefit of avoiding a broken wrist. 1st because the risk of falling and breaking is low to me, and 2nd the potential damage is low. A broken spine OTOH would be a catastrophic event. This big measure of damage makes for a "sure, I wear one" reaction to me.

(I also wear a back protector for mountainbiking and horseriding... and... I got a paraplegic brother... so...)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WigMar said:


> That's interesting. Why a back protector? I've got those on my mountain mike armor, but I've never even considered it for snowboarding. I've considered wearing the armor in the trees but I was going to take the back armor off entirely for range of motion.


Btw: My protector is a _Dainese_ - ACTIVE SHIELD EVO 2 vest.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

neni said:


> Because the biggest danger riding in a resort are the other ppl... So many ppl - especially skiers - ride at too high speed for their skill level.
> 
> I once was hit by an out-of-control skier with one of his ski edges into the back; was lucky that only a spinous process was chipped off. Ever since I wear a back protector. The Dainese one I have is so light and comfy, I don't mind to wear it at all. On contrary... I feel naked without . There's no restriction of motion at all.
> 
> ...


Wow, skis to the back. That's no good. We do have the white ribbon of death from time to time out here. You've given me some food for thought. You're right- they are uncommon over here in the US. Usually I'm bombing groomers in the early morning when things are empty and hiding from people in the trees in the afternoon, but I do wear one while mountain biking..


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

neni said:


> Because the biggest danger riding in a resort are the other ppl... So many ppl - especially skiers - ride at too high speed for their skill level.


Yes to that! My husband did have a close encounter with an out of control skier and used to wear back protection. I guess he forgot as he is not using it anymore.

One of the reasons I dont ride with the music on. I want to hear other’s around me.

There are definitely areas that are very crowded. We usually head up to upper portions of the mountain that are less popular.

On our local hill, one of the black runs is super popular with beginners, it is like badge of honor to be on it. Definitely could be dangerous to ones back.


----------

